# My new boer does!



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Please clique the three out of e four of my new registered boer does!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

It's not letting me upload the other 2 pics!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Finally! It let,e upload them!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They are very nice does. Congratulations! How old are they?


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

They are 8-9 months old.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I consider them quality. How are they bred?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Does there, congrats


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Pretty, pretty does!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

that first one is my favorite, dont know why they are all nice!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

enchantedgoats said:


> that first one is my favorite, dont know why they are all nice!!


Mine too 
Very nice girls there


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks everybody! I love my girls!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Those girls look like wether makers. I like them all. Love the rib and balance in #1 although she is a little steep in her rump. Really like the topline in #2. And #3 is solid in her confirmation, just a bit heavy fronted for me and doesn't seem to balance up as nicely as the other 2.
Where did you get these girls?


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

I bought them from a guy who breeds boers! I also have 2 more registered girls and a registered buck I just got yesterday! I will try to post pics of them


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty girls! Congrats. I love their length and the strong tops that go along with that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I LOVE doe #2's head!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

farmgirl631 said:


> I bought them from a guy who breeds boers! I also have 2 more registered girls and a registered buck I just got yesterday! I will try to post pics of them


Yes, I see that they are Boers. What I meant by "wether makers" is that their conformation suggests that they could produce great wethers for market goat shows. Who's the breeder?


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Here is my other 2 does and my boer buck.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

The first doe, the pic does not do her justice at all! She definitely looks better than that!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! :d


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

They look great!!!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Who's the sire to your buck? I like him a lot.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Who's the sire to your buck? I like him a lot.


The sire is JCKN Rock That Shot!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome! That guy has some terrific genetics!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

